# Nous avons deux iPhone. Comment gérer iTunes ?



## senlis (15 Juin 2009)

Nous avons 2 iPhone.
Un seul ordi.
Comment gérer avec iTunes ?

Ouvrir un 2° utilisateur ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2009)

Brancher les deux et choisir ses playlistes.

iTunes est capable de gérer plusieurs appareils sans broncher.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2009)

senlis a dit:


> Nous avons 2 iPhone.
> Un seul ordi.
> Comment gérer avec iTunes ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour

une liste de lecture par iphone, et choisir de synchroniser telle liste avec iphone 1 et telle liste avec iphone 2

ça me semble être le plus simple

edit: grilled
 gwen


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2009)

et même principe pour le carnet d'adresse... Chacun se crée un groupe d'adresse qu'il synchronise (via iTunes) avec SON iPhone. (un même contact du carnet d'adresse pouvant être présent dans les 2 groupes de contacts bien sûr)

Idem encore avec iCal.. chacun se crée son calendrier qu'il synchronise (via iTunes) avec son iPhone (ce qui n'empêche pas de créer aussi un calendrier commun que chacun synchronise également avec son iPhone)


----------



## senlis (15 Juin 2009)

MERCI à tous d'avoir répondu à ma demande.
C'est ce que je vais faire/


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Juin 2009)

Si c'est un Mac, pourquoi ne pas créer plusieurs comptes utilisateurs ?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juin 2009)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Si c'est un Mac, pourquoi ne pas créer plusieurs comptes utilisateurs ?



bah juste pour ça c'est un peu con je trouve


----------



## bubu08230 (8 Avril 2010)

je suis dans le meme cas nous avons deux iphone a la maiso et deux jailbreaker mais je n arrive pas a les differencier sur itunes ,les application qu il y a sur le mien s affiche sur celui de mon mari qd il le connecte a itune mais seulement sur ecran pas sur iphone ?
Aider moi car c est vraiment pas evident d organiser ses applications alors que toute sont afficher sur ordi mais ne se mettent pas sur son iphone :rose:
MERCI


----------



## ced68 (8 Avril 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Brancher les deux et choisir ses playlistes.
> 
> iTunes est capable de gérer plusieurs appareils sans broncher.


J'ai le même souci chez moi, or lorsque j'ai branché l'iPhone de ma copine qui était géré sur un autre ordi, il a voulu supprimer les contacts ayant le même nom, par ex. "Maman" (et j'ai précisé que l'import devait se faire dans un autre groupe !). 

De plus il a supprimer les applications que je n'avais pas avec mon compte iTunes car ma copine a un autre compte iTunes (logique). Résultat des courses on a du restaurer son iPhone avec son ancien ordi... 

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur !


----------



## Mnao (31 Août 2010)

comment faites vous alors ??

deux comptes séparés sous mac os x?


----------

